# The Attack on Women



## LoveisYou (Jul 17, 2014)

....I've noticed that a lot of Christian women (and probably men) struggle with self-condemnation. I've been there.

So many of our sisters struggle with: forgiving themselves for past sins,  self-esteem issues and seeing themselves as daughters of the King. I know that condemnation is not of God. *Romans 8:1 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.
*


Yet so many of God's people are quick to condemn, to point out why a woman isn't "good enough" in some form. I'm not talking about being corrected, I'm talking about being condemned.  A few weeks ago, I read about Pastor Jamal Bryant saying something about "hoes not being loyal." I logged into my Facebook account only to find another pastor in my feed supporting Jamal's statement, and talking about certain women being "hoes." This is just one example. Some of the examples I have in real life are.....crazy. 

It made my skin crawl, and I was disappointed . It's as if, some people use the cloak of religion to spew their venom on women.  It's one of the reason's why I love Heather Lindsey, she does a great job of not only teaching about the redemptive grace of God but encouraging women that they can move past the past or past beliefs that may limit them. 

How do you minister to a woman who may be struggling with condemnation? Or who is receiving condemning messages from those in the church?


----------



## proudofmynaps (Jul 17, 2014)

I would love to hear some of you guys opinion


----------



## LiftedUp (Jul 17, 2014)

I would tell her to read scripture on forgiveness.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 17, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> ....I've noticed that a lot of Christian women (and probably men) struggle with self-condemnation. I've been there.
> 
> So many of our sisters struggle with: forgiving themselves for past sins, self-esteem issues and seeing themselves as daughters of the King. I know that condemnation is not of God. *Romans 8:1 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.*
> 
> ...


 
Wow!   Really Jamal?   

I can come at this one of two ways:  Soft and gentle or straight from the cut, no chaser...

I'm coming with both...  

First of all, let's consider the source who said this.  Jamal Bryant is not someone worthy of being taken seriously as a man of God.   He's a hood rat.  Yes, I said it and I hope he reads this.   He is an unrepentant hood rat and what he said simply confirms that he is.   

Give me some more names so that I can 'call them out'.   I'll tell it all, so that no woman will ever be hurt by what is spoken from their foul spirits.  

Bottomline, consider the source, before you take their course.  In other words, consider who they are rather than allow what they said to hurt your spirit.  What they say is water on a duck's back.  It's does not penetrate, for God's protective barrier of His Holy presence upon you is ever there. 

As for empowering women, who have been wounded.  Jesus said that He has sent us a Comforter, the Holy Spirit who will lead and guide us into all truth.  The truth being is that you are not the harsh judgment that someone has said you are.   Period.    

Allow yourself to have a tough skin and let the words roll right on past you and never enter your heart to wound you.   Let it roll and they will, for God Himself says that He watches over *HIS* Word to perform, and any negative words fall to the ground and they die.  They have no power over you unless you allow it. 

Did not God say, _'No weapon formed against you shall prosper and that you would also, refute every negative word against you.'_ 

Not some, but *EVERY* negative word spoken against you.    

No one has to remain in the line of fire when harsh words are spoken against them.  Jesus said to 'kick the dust off of your feet and move on...'

No one has that much control over anyone's life to so affect them.   It's only if we give it to them.    Choose to be with those who are of 'like precious faith', those who are loving and caring towards you and move away from the toxic waste that shoots like toilet water (sewer sludge) from the mouths of such of those like Bryant and those who spew like him.   

Always, consider the source and let it not get next to you.  God has redeemed you from that and there is nothing that anyone can do to take His loving redemption from you.  

  In Jesus' Name


----------



## proudofmynaps (Jul 17, 2014)

Shimmie I needed to hear this. I was called some horrible things a couple of weeks ago and I let it get into my spirit. Thank you for your inspiring word


----------



## Laela (Jul 17, 2014)

OP ..from my experience, I suggest they ask God (or ask someone to pray for/with them) to help them with discernment, that Father God helps them to 'see'  and to hear, like Elisha did for that boy. Because d'evil'  will use anyone he can. While it's good to pray and read scriptures, you just have to have a mind made up about making it with God as your source. They Holy Spirit will help you discern negativity, even if it's wrapped up in a 'sermon,' like with that Jamal Bryant character.  _Ad nauseum._  Pray specifically for spiritual discernment.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 17, 2014)

proudofmynaps said:


> @Shimmie I needed to hear this. I was called some horrible things a couple of weeks ago and I let it get into my spirit. Thank you for your inspiring word


 
proudofmynaps... 

I'm sorry that you were hurt by someone's words.   However, God says something more about you.   

Please read Song of Solomon 4:7.   I am purposely not posting the scripture right here as I want you to be able to receive what God says about you at first glance.

Here is the link to the scripture.  

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Song+of+Solomon+4:7&version=ESV

This is forever 'YOUR' Truth about you, for God has proclaimed this and no one and nothing can ever rescind it.   It is yours forever.  

God bless you.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 17, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> ....I've noticed that a lot of Christian women (and probably men) struggle with self-condemnation. I've been there.
> 
> So many of our sisters struggle with: forgiving themselves for past sins,  self-esteem issues and seeing themselves as daughters of the King. I know that condemnation is not of God. *Romans 8:1 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.
> *
> ...



Sorry, OP! That you were hurt. Not everyone is to follow everyone. I have been blessed by Jamal Bryant's ministry as well as many women. He has helped several women advance in ministry. I pray that you find a ministry that appeals to you.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice Lady said:


> Sorry, OP! That you were hurt. Not everyone is to follow everyone. I have been blessed by Jamal Bryant's ministry as well as many women. He has helped several women advance in ministry. I pray that you find a ministry that appeals to you.



Hi Nice lady, I don't/didn't follow his ministry closely enough I just used what he said as one example. I have many examples: women being shunned for having babies out of wedlock, women being called names etc not by Jamal specifically but by folks who are apart of the general body of Christ.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 17, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> Hi Nice lady, I don't/didn't follow his ministry closely enough I just used what he said as one example. I have many examples: women being shunned for having babies out of wedlock, women being called names etc not by Jamal specifically but by folks who are apart of the general body of Christ.



I have attended meetings and his church for almost two years in addition my local churchand haven't seen that. I have even befriended members that love the ministry. I followed the ministry years before wishing that I had a pastor that understood REAL LIFE and not speaking nonsensical stuff. He's a wonderful person and cares about others' well-being. 

The Body of Christ has different units and not everything is for Everybody. I am praying that you heal and find a ministry for you. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice Lady said:


> I have attended meetings and his church for almost two years in addition my local churchand haven't seen that. I have even befriended members that love the ministry. I followed the ministry years before wishing that I had a pastor that understood REAL LIFE and speaking nonsensical stuff. He's a wonderful person and cares about others well-being.
> 
> The Body of Christ has different units and not everything is for Everybody. I am praying that you heal and find a ministry for you. Wishing all the best!



Thank you. I don't believe I need healing for anything I mentioned but thank you anyhow I'm just commenting on the attack on women in the church because it's on my heart.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> Thank you. I don't believe I need healing for anything I mentioned but thank you anyhow I'm just commenting on the attack on women in the church because it's on my heart.



Well, you get in where you fit in and make a difference. Jamal Bryant's ministry has helped women and I am very proud of it for that. I hope you help women as you see fit. We can't just challenge something, but we must be a contributor. It must exceed just this forum or writing something. It must be tangible...


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice Lady said:


> Well, you get in where you fit in and make a difference. Jamal Bryant's ministry has helped women and I am very proud of it for that. I hope you help women as you see fit. We can't just challenge something, but we must be a contributor. It must exceed just this forum or writing something. It must be tangible...



I agree, which is why I asked you ladies for tips on ministering to ladies dealing with condemnation. I don't think it's on my heart by coincidence


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> Thank you. I don't believe I need healing for anything
> 
> *I mentioned but thank you anyhow I'm just commenting on the attack on women in the church because it's on my heart.*





LoveisYou said:


> Hi Nice lady, I don't/didn't follow his ministry closely enough I just used what he said as one example. I have many examples: women being shunned for having babies out of wedlock, women being called names etc not by Jamal specifically but by folks who are apart of the general body of Christ.



LoveisYou...

You are flowing in your Ministry by sharing what is on your heart regarding this issue.  You are doing the right thing.   Whether you post it here, on facebook, Twitter, another forum, or in a blog, you have done the right thing for you are Ministering to women who have been and are being hurt by words that wound their spirits. 

To be fair, I listened to the message by Jamaal Bryant and he was wrong.  Regardless of what his intent was, he was wrong.   In the message, he is telling the audience to turn to their neighbor and say...

What really bothers me is that he said 'Men turn to another man and say...." 

He is instilling in men that it is okay to call a woman a 'garden tool'.   

Really, Jamaal?  Really?  Is this how you teach the men in your congregation to think of women and address them?    Really?   

For the record, women don't become 'garden tools' by themselves.  They become 'active' by the hand of a man who have 'USED' them to dig up the dirt, that they have become covered with.   

There's an old saying that a man can sleep in the gutter and wake up the next day and still be Mr. Jones.  However, if a woman lies in the gutter, she wakes up and she's called everything but a child of God.   And this is so typical as the incident with the woman in the Bible who was caught in adultery and the men wanted to stone her, however what about the man (and/or men) with whom she was in the act of adultery with?   Where were the stones for him (and/or them)?

Oh Jesus made it real to them when He gave this woman His covering, and wrote in the dirt about the 'dirt' that these men with the stones, were up to their roots and hairlines in.   And they each walked away, while dropping their stones.   

Jesus said to the woman... "Where are your accursers?"  

Jesus set the woman free and lovingly told her to 'Go and sin no more'. 

However, we now have the Bryants standing in pulpits validating the Chris Browns who beat and degrade women with their blackened hearts and the veins and arteries clogged with darkened pride who have the nerve to call out the very souls whom they have raped, beaten and made into these so-called hoes.   

These men, such as Bryant, have taken those very same stones and rocks which were dropped by the men who were exposed by Jesus, and they are beating down the very same women whom they have ho'ed and shamed and blamed and cut them down from the pulpits.   

Really, Jamaal?  You're one of the biggest hoes of all.  And without shame or remorse you are raising up others like you.  

No woman with any amount of dignity or self-respect should sit under a man who has ho'ed throughout his entire ministry.   Let alone a man who is truly after God's own heart should be there either.   We have enough problems with our men, of all races, and yet we support these preachers who do nothing but add to the problems rather than bring healing and true deliverance.  

NO MAN SHOULD EVER BE ENCOURAGED TO CALL A WOMAN A HOE!  It is NOT okay.  It is not validated nor is it necessary.  

If God accepted Rahab without condemnation, how much more Bryant and the rest of them to do likewise and more; for Jesus said 'greater things' He has empowered us that we would do.   

I am tired of these preachers in the spotlight who have done their dirt and are still preaching.   I am fully aware that 'all have sinned and have fallen short of the glory of God...fully aware of this, I am.   

HOWEVER, not ALL preachers have sinned in the Pulpit.  There are multiples of sinless Ministers, Pastors, Priests, Apostles, Evangelists, Teachers, Bishops, who are truly righteous and without excuse and they do not exploit women by calling them hoes.  

These folks like Bryant, Detirck, the preachers of LA, Eddie Long, and the lot of them and more, are still preaching without true repentance of the dirt they have spilled upon the Altar of God and the Ministry that Jesus bled and died for.  I don't want to hear any more excuses from them, for them nor about them.   I'm done with that mess!

What about the men and women who have chosen to be faithful to God and they have chosen to deny all temptation and to live whole and righteously before God and man.    These are the men and women of God that need to be supported and recognized on the front line as true Ministers of God.  As Christian women and men we should never have to settle for less.  None of them disrespect nor degrade women or men.  They love, instead and they heal. 

I'm telling you right now, and it will not be 'many days hence', more of these preachers are going to be exposed from the pulpit.   And I can also say this, many of them are gay or loving the life of it.   But the truth is coming out, because they need to repent and turn their hearts fully to God and to stop with the fronts and the sin.   

Usually when a man calls a woman a hoe, it's because someone has something on him and he is pre-setting the premise of his defense when the truth comes out about him. 

Well, then the truth comes out, they need to go.   Too many lives are being destroyed and souls are being jeopardized by the compromising of ministries and the pulpit serpents who organize and run them. 

As I shared earlier, LoveisYou... You were right to share this message, as you care about the hearts of women and it is high time to put these preachers out of business and allow the true ones to take over.  

I'm done with the pulpit games and those who support them.  God is cleaning house and it high time for it.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> LoveisYou...
> 
> You are flowing in your Ministry by sharing what is on your heart regarding this issue.  You are doing the right thing.   Whether you post it here, on facebook, Twitter, another forum, or in a blog, you have done the right thing for you are Ministering to women who have been and are being hurt by words that wound their spirits.
> 
> ...



Sister Shimmie, while you may feel like that, I am sorry. However, pray for LoveIsYou to have a ministry that helps women. I still love the Jamal Bryant ministry and several others so I doubt that he will be out of business. You are a woman of prayer--pray for healing and her to rise up.

With love, 
NL


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice Lady said:


> Sister Shimmie, while you may feel like that, I am sorry. However, pray for LoveIsYou to have a ministry that helps women. I still love the Jamal Bryant ministry and several others so I doubt that he will be out of business. You are a woman of prayer--pray for healing and her to rise up.
> 
> With love,
> NL



You are free to support Bryant.  That's your choice and others who do. 

In my prayers is for God's protection from the deception of ministers such as Bryant and others like him.  He is not a true man of God.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jul 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> You are free to support Bryant.  That's your choice and others who do.
> 
> In my prayers is for God's protection from the deception of ministers such as Bryant and others like him.  He is not a true man of God.




Thank you very much. The community work and him adovocating for civil rights speaks for itself. When we are quiet to injustice or cover up that's terrible too in God's eyes and support criminal injustice too. I pray that you have that wide- scale impact. You continue to tend to the fields that GOD has given you.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> You are free to support Bryant. That's your choice and others who do.
> 
> In my prayers is for God's protection from the deception of ministers such as Bryant and others like him. He is not a true man of God.


 



Shimmie 

Thank you is not enough!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice Lady said:


> Thank you very much. The community work and him adovocating for civil rights speaks for itself. When we are quiet to injustice or cover up that's terrible too in God's eyes and support criminal injustice too. I pray that you have that wide- scale impact. You continue to tend to the fields that GOD has given you.



I need to make something clear which is that none of my responses are towards you personally, nor are they for contention.   

However, I am going to spill the truth about these fake pastors who are truly wolves in _stolen _sheep's clothing.  I am around them, I know them, I know people who know them and people who are not lying when they spill the truth about them.   Bryant is not the wholesome forerunner for God's Kingdom, let along civil rights. 

Bryant has done nothing but to use 'good works' as a cover and a distraction from his true deceptive character.    And this is what God's Word means which is states that it is _'Not of Works of which men can boast...' _ 

This man is doing just enough to pull the sheep wool over the eyes of those who want to be fooled and dallied with spiritually.  

Again...this is not directed towards you personally.  I am making this clear. 

However, I will not be muted nor will I be low key and docile regarding the deceptions which are in the pulpits.  No matter what defense you or anyone else puts up for him, will change the truth of what he is.  When this man humbles himself, steps down from the pulpit, admits his fallacies, and stops cheating people of the true richness of the Gospel, he is heretofore not representing Jesus Christ respectively.    

And folks sitting there like mummies cheering him on is not helping the situation.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you is not enough!



Healthy Hair, I have had it with these 'showtime' ministers.   Get real for God and step down from the Altars.  Stop running games on folks and their souls. 

Not all Ministers are like that, however the spotlight is on the ones who should be out of sight.   It's time to showcase the true and loving, dedicated men and women of God who have no scandal nor schemes to deceive people.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 18, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> I need to make something clear which is that none of my responses are towards you personally, nor are they for contention.
> 
> However, I am going to spill the truth about these fake pastors who are truly wolves in _stolen _sheep's clothing. I am around them, I know them, I know people who know them and people who are not lying when they spill the truth about them. Bryant is not the wholesome forerunner for God's Kingdom, let along civil rights.
> 
> ...


 

This thing doesn't sit well with me either, the way they were cheering him on was ridiculous how can we be so blinded and easily so satisfied with garbage.

We all need to pray and pray fervently for the body of Christ, we don't need pastors to rip topics from the songs of the world to seem relevant and relatable to people. The word of God does not need bells and whistles, it always relevant and timely, the unadulterated word is to be preached in and out of season, why are some Pastors so concerned about appeasing people so they water down and distort the truth of the word. 

A man of God should not be using the word 'hoe.s' it's derogatory regardless of the point he was trying to make.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This thing doesn't sit well with me either, the way they were cheering him on was ridiculous how can we be so blinded and easily so satisfied with garbage.
> 
> We all need to pray and pray fervently for the body of Christ, we don't need pastors to rip topics from the songs of the world to seem relevant and relatable to people. The word of God does not need bells and whistles, it always relevant and timely, the unadulterated word is to be preached in and out of season, why are some Pastors so concerned about appeasing people so they water down and distort the truth of the word.
> 
> A man of God should not be using the word 'hoe.s' it's derogatory regardless of the point he was trying to make.



Iwanthealthyhair67...

Just a few weeks ago, Dedrick (the one from the LA Preacher's show) was at Bryant's church.    

I don't even have to tell you the problem that goes with that.  'Birds of a Feather', meaning that Dedrick has not repented of his mess as well.  

I saw the previews of the new season of Preacher's of LA and Dedrick is offended and mouthing off because the Pastor who performed his wedding ceremony, has confronted him regarding his 'now' wife was pregnant at the time of their wedding planning and ceremony.  In other words, Dedrick didn't tell the Pastor who married them, that 'she' was pregnant.    As one Pastor to another, that was disrespectful.   

When a Minister (Pastor) marries a couple, it is their right to know if they have been in sexual sin so that the Pastor can pray accordingly or decide whether or not to officiate the ceremony by way of his/her conscience. 

*Sigh*...

I know that as humans we 'ALL' make mistakes.  But these preachers need to own up to it and step down from the spotlight instead of validating their sin just to keep the money rolling in.  

It's not right to be in the pulpit for all it does is tell others that it's okay to not resist temptation.    People watching them are not changing for Christ; instead they are getting the message of what's the use in changing; a person can still sin and win.   They can still cuss, shack up, roll dice, drink, party, club, put a condom on it (or not); and still say, 'I'm a Christian'...

They need to get down from the spotlight; stop playing games with folks' souls.


----------



## nubiennze (Jul 18, 2014)

Shimmie You are bringing that truth straight no chaser in here! 

This is a conversation that desperately needs to be had, and I pray it will continue to bless even more women than it already has. Thanks for starting this thread OP...


----------



## felic1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone! I hardly know where to start. I am not really familiar with the song that has the " these hoes ain't loyal" lyrics. Is this a song from Little Wayne? I did see a clip where Pastor Bryant said, " these hoe's ain't loyal" phrase and a lot of women were up to the altar cheering. I am not going to be addressed like that by the saints. There are some saints that are nothing but bullies. We drive people right out of the church and back to their sins because we do not want them in "our" church. Whose BLOOD bought the church? I attend an somewhat old fashioned church. Folks talk a lot about what they do not do. I have noted that people tend to attack and pull down women who do not look like them. I do not have my bible open but I go by happy is the man (or woman) that continues in the thing that he/she alloweth. We believe that we should shun or hold in contempt people who are not of the same opinion. This is not right. There is a lot in todays contemporary church that was not present in the Book of Acts. We proudly act to hold in disdain people who cannot wear clothing like our own. We turn up our nose at someone in a putt-putt. If todays church does not own all things common we can at least not openly disrespect those not as well off as we are. Women appear to be an easy target for people in the pulpit. I actually used to be able to listen to Creflo Dollar but he has tendencies to talk about women as if they are the dumbest, most ignorant, simple minded and disgusting group of people in the world. These same women have built his church. I have watched others say how stupid women are who have a man not good enough and how ignorant they are. Nothing is said about the men who choose poorly and still put up with a woman who mistreats them. I allow myself some foundation, lipstick and earrings when I can find them. I allow my son and myself to go to waterparks and have family time. Many put down others for enjoying water activities. I decided that we can do that. They have a lot to cover up in.

I do not know who is covering Deidrick Haddon. He needs some time off to repent. Is he holding concerts or something? Is he pastoring a church? Say it ain't so. I had someone tell me once that the brother's had not been convinced that fornication was a sin. Israel is in another war footing. We are majoring in minors and more concerned about our appearance than the lost that arrive to visit. It is pretty sad.


----------



## paradise1975 (Jul 18, 2014)

This thread is so timely! In my area Raleigh- Durham NC this same thing is going on. The church World Overcomers Christian Church Pastor Andy Thompson. This is a Mega church probably over 20,000 members now. I was a member from the time they were relatively medium size until about 3 years ago. At first I loved it. As time went on God started giving me dreams about what was really going on. 

The church is state of the art but the people are perishing. Women and men in the highest fashion, 6 inch stilletoes, immaculate make up. Pastor drives the model year high end luxury cars. Its surface. Pastor Andy also made a comment about women being hoes the story made headlines. 

They are planting churches. One of the worship leaders has a record coming out. His name is Todd Galberth. He has a song out with James Fortune. They are now offiliated with TD Jake's in fact Jake's was here Wednesday night. I heard people started lining up for tickets at 1pm and the event was at 7. The church is very much about celebrity and numbers. I don't care how many members you have if they continue living in sin and have not truly followed Jesus then its just smoke and mirrors. They basically put on a production every Sunday.

My aunt still attends. Talking about you know we are under Bishop Jake's. I could care less but her and thousands others want to be able to say they go to the biggest church on the area...

I thank God that He gave me the dreams I had and discernment. A few months back Pastor Andy had a marriage panel and guess who was a speaker Jamal Bryant!! Its only an amount of time before the truth is revealed. I can not support Pastors who are living and leading contrary to the word of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

Our 'OP' of this thread LoveisYou has a burden on her heart for women who are hurting and her question is 'How do we minister to women who have been condemned and those who are being condemned in the Church?

Of course the first and foremost is prayer.  Prayer for their healing and prayer for direction.   Prayer for a Ministry that flows with the healing presence of God.

What happens after Prayer?  We nurture them with God's Word.  Scriptures that fill their hearts with God's love and God' thoughts about them. 

The Bible has so many redeeming incidents which revolve around the lives and hearts of women.  

Look what God did for Ruth.   God gave her a new husband who truly fell in love with her.  So much so, that he (Boaz) became her kinsmen redeemer.  Boaz loved Ruth so much so that he sought to become her 'Kinsman Redeemer'.  

Esther, who became the wife of the King who said to her..."Ask of me anything, and I will give it to you, even up to half of my Kingdom..." 

There was no pre-nup, no force majure, nor did Esther have to beg or connive for his favor.   He offered this to her before he even knew what she came to ask of him.   Yet, there the king was ready and open to Esther and lovingly, to give her whatever she asked, even up to half of his Kingdom.   And the King said this more than once. 

Jacob, loved so much that he labored seven years plus seven years again  to have Rachel for his wife.  

Jesus... our Lord Jesus... He loves women so much that even when in sin, He loves them and treats them as royal treasures.   Throughout His Ministry here on earth, Jesus stood up for them, protected them, validated them and sealed it.   And today, He still does, just that and more.

So...what do we say to these things?  The harsh things that men say to women, and other women say to women, in Church, out of Church, from the mouths of pulpit hitters....

Five easy words:  "That's not what Jesus says..."  

Jesus always said, "Be Whole" ... Go and sin no more"


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

paradise1975 said:


> This thread is so timely! In my area Raleigh- Durham NC this same thing is going on. The church World Overcomers Christian Church Pastor Andy Thompson. This is a Mega church probably over 20,000 members now. I was a member from the time they were relatively medium size until about 3 years ago. At first I loved it. As time went on God started giving me dreams about what was really going on.
> 
> The church is state of the art but the people are perishing. Women and men in the highest fashion, 6 inch stilletoes, immaculate make up. Pastor drives the model year high end luxury cars. Its surface. Pastor Andy also made a comment about women being hoes the story made headlines.
> 
> ...


 
 paradise1975....  Please forgive me for    But when I read the bolded about the Marriage panel having Bryant as a speaker... 

   Really?   Pastor Andy got 'jokes'.    

Again, please forgive me.  I am so serious about this topic; I just couldn't help the


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 19, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> How do you minister to a woman who may be struggling with condemnation? Or who is receiving condemning messages from those in the church?



This is why I love looking at godly women from the Bible, especially the Blessed Virgin Mary, who are amazing examples of what it means to be a virtuous, faithful woman. These preachers should be preaching on the virtues of these women and how we ALL can follow their example .

Is "hoe-ness" a bad thing? Sure. But there are men hoes too. 

I understand wanting to take a stand against sexual immorality, but your only means and message can't be "Oh, those horrible hoes..."

I could see how women would be discouraged or feel put down by hearing such a delivery. If I were ministering to women, I would put forth GOOD examples of women and explain why we ought to be more like them and how we can (with God's grace) live faithful, godly lives and serve the Lord.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pure-dee misogyny.


----------



## paradise1975 (Jul 20, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> paradise1975....  Please forgive me for    But when I read the bolded about the Marriage panel having Bryant as a speaker...
> 
> Really?   Pastor Andy got 'jokes'.
> 
> Again, please forgive me.  I am so serious about this topic; I just couldn't help the



Yes Shimmie Pastor Andy got jokes because Bryant was sure up their. SMH....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 20, 2014)

paradise1975 said:


> Yes Shimmie Pastor Andy got jokes because Bryant was sure up their. SMH....


 
paradise1975

What bothers me is that the Pastors who deserve to be there are not being asked.   The wrong message is being given in the sense where people think they can sin and take advantage of God's forgiveness and go right back to the pulpits as if all is fine and dandy.    

When instead, it should be Pastors who have chosen to stay faithful, to not divorce, to not dabble in gay sin, to not curse in the pulpit, and all of the rest of the mess.   There are indeed faithful, honest and true men and women of God who have stayed the course, maintained the faith, and have integrity and yet, they are not being brought forth.

There is truly a conspiracy to display a negative image of our faith and our Churches and the Ministers who teach of Jesus.    And this is what I have had enough of.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have trouble listening to preachers who have disrespected their wife, family and church. I can't listen to in-depth teaching when you publicly abuse your wife. Rev Sheffield is a local pastor running for congress. He is in the middle of a divorce and accused of domestic violence. Sigh. I do not think I can vote for him. they lose me with this stuff.


----------

